# system tray icons faded and washed out



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

the icons in the system tray (where the clock is) are faded and washed out looking. the icons on the desktop and on the quick launch bar look ok. i have the icon cache tweak installed. i don't know what's making the system tray icons look so bad.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Did you also delete the ShellIconCache file and reboot?

Otherwise it might be a useful to take a good look at your video driver.

Try finding an update or removing and reinstalling it.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

There are only 2 things I can think of that could cause only the icons in that part of the window to be dingy. 

One the screen has dust down in that corner.

Second the monitor is starting to go bad. Try to move the taskbar to the top of the screen to see if that makes a difference. If it does the screen is dirty or the monitor is going bad. If it stays the same then it is something else.

To move the taskbar just click anywhere there is nothing and holding the left mouse down move the taskbar to the top of the monitor.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

One more thing. Did you bleach them?

Display properties>effects
Do you have this entry selected?
Show icons using all possible colors.

EDIT: You have made changes in your video.

http://www.winguides.com/forums/sho...Number=58081&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&part=


----------



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

tony - what's the location of the shelliconcache?

rselby - monitor maybe. it's 2 years old now. 

mosaic - i did have that checked "show all possible colors," so i unchecked it now. will see on reboot. that link in winguides is not for my computer here.

thanks everyone.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Mo means you need to have it _checked_!.

The ShellIconCache file is a hidden file in C:\Windows, so you need to go to Folder Options/View, and make sure "show all files" is checked.

Delete it, and reboot; a new one will be created.

Tell us whether that helps.

Cheers,


----------

